# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  Mini crab ID please :D

## Danialavr

Bought these guys from seaview today. They only labeled as mini crab. Any idea what species it is? seldom see crabs in the threads haha
Thanks in advance!

simple scape with rocks, substrate, sand and moss.
-iPhone 4 for scale

----------


## TheAquarist

Oh my god so small ! Price of each ? What do you feed them ?

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Tapatalk

----------


## Danialavr

I KNOW RIGHT! Hahah really tiny haha. $2.80 each and i feed them hikari crab cuisine.

----------


## TheAquarist

Not fully aquatic right ? I should have gone there today...

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Tapatalk

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Maybe those are the baby versions of the rainbow crabs that are sold in the same rack at Seaview?  :Smile:

----------


## Danialavr

Cannot submerge totally! They need air too lol

----------


## Danialavr

Omg i hope not rainbow crabs haha cos they are too big.

----------


## TheAquarist

Crabs got gills wud

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Tapatalk

----------


## Danialavr

> Crabs got gills wud
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Tapatalk


True but they live on both land and water :3
kept in my planted tank before and they died from being totally submerged.

----------


## seudzar

Depends on what kind of crabs, there is a kind of micro crab on sale before in LFS and it is fully aquatic

----------


## TheAquarist

Yea I think it's called Thai micro crab. I'm looking for them

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Tapatalk

----------


## seudzar

I also looking for those fully aquatic micro crab

----------


## Danialavr

Thai micro crabs can be fully submerged?? Do share if you guys found them at any LFS  :Smile:

----------


## TheAquarist

YouTube for Thai micro crabs ! They are smaller than yamato shrimps omg. Cuteness overload

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Tapatalk

----------


## Danialavr

O.O smaller than tetras too. okay i want them hahhaha

----------


## TheAquarist

Who won't want them haha

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Tapatalk

----------


## blu3her0

Yes, micro crabs are really cute and tiny! But i'd heard they LOVE burrowing in the sandy substrate, and often go 'missing' in the process... 

I'd tried sourcing for micro crabs ever since i'd seen them at Y618 a couple of years back...but too bad they aren't that common. Contacted a thai dealer, but he's unwilling to import them, citing regulation issues.

----------


## seudzar

So sad... Wonder when the Thai crab would come again

----------


## limz_777

i remember the micro crab have very short lifespan , less then a year ?

----------


## blu3her0

Yeah, I think they don't live long...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## lucasjiang

I ever kept the thai micro crab, short lifespan, I think max about 2 years. They love to cling to plants, especially fine leaved plants. However, they are very hard to breed, I don't think anyone has successfully bred them in captivity. 

As for your crab, it looks like a geosesarma sp, do you have a clearer photo?

----------


## Danialavr

Ah such a waste those thai crabs dont live long.
Here are more pictures!
Hope you can help me lucasjiang  :Smile:

----------


## lucasjiang

The stalked eyes kind of remind me of fiddler crabs. It could possibly be a juvenile female fiddler crab? Hence the equal sized claws. However I am not too sure about the ID. It should be a brackish water/salt water crab though, normally those are the ones with stalked eyes. How big is the crab?

----------


## Danialavr

It is about 2.5 cm from the the tip to tip of the legs. Yeah looking at the eyes they look very similar to female fiddler crabs but i doubt it is a fiddler crab. The ones i bought is a male and a female and they both have same sized claws, checked the sex before i bought them since i wanted a pair lol.
Still clueless as to which species are these.

----------


## Cliftonha

Hi Danialavr,

May I know where did you purchase the "tank" for the crab? 

And also, is it made of plastic or glass?

Thanks.

----------


## Danialavr

> Hi Danialavr,
> 
> May I know where did you purchase the "tank" for the crab? 
> 
> And also, is it made of plastic or glass?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi, it is from daiso. Glass container with lids of many colours. They have 2 versions. This is the shorter version.

----------


## seudzar

Mini crab sold out at seaview

----------


## Cliftonha

> Hi, it is from daiso. Glass container with lids of many colours. They have 2 versions. This is the shorter version.


Thanks, will go check it out.

Sent from my 2013023 using Tapatalk

----------


## saturnz17

Hey

I also purchased the mini crabs! However, setup not as nice as yours bro, mine is a very simple setup...they have been with me for nearly a month with water change every 2-3 days as I do not install any filter for them...I feed them with frozen bloodworms and sunken pellets...

DSC_12361_zpsb1f4daed.jpg

----------


## Danialavr

> Hey
> 
> I also purchased the mini crabs! However, setup not as nice as yours bro, mine is a very simple setup...they have been with me for nearly a month with water change every 2-3 days as I do not install any filter for them...I feed them with frozen bloodworms and sunken pellets...
> 
> DSC_12361_zpsb1f4daed.jpg


Hi! Cute little buggers arent they hahahah you should put some depleted substrate or sand so they could burrow and some small rocks for them to crawl under. Spent lots of time observing them, they actually like to hide. Oh and i caught them mating hahah see if any babies appear.

----------


## saturnz17

Haha! Yes they are really cute! Such little pincers they have!
I guess I have to rebuild their habitat!  :Smile: 
See yours so nicely set up...makes me feel tempted to work on it...

How do you distinguish their sexes? I hope they are a male and a female!  :Smile: 
Do you do water change as well? also not sure whether they are fresh or brackish water...I just use fresh water...

----------


## saturnz17

Recently bot 2 more mini crabs from Seaview....  :Smile:

----------


## lucasjiang

By the way Ive heard these crabs are from China

----------


## Danialavr

> Haha! Yes they are really cute! Such little pincers they have!
> I guess I have to rebuild their habitat! 
> See yours so nicely set up...makes me feel tempted to work on it...
> 
> How do you distinguish their sexes? I hope they are a male and a female! 
> Do you do water change as well? also not sure whether they are fresh or brackish water...I just use fresh water...


I just follow the standard crab sexing method by looking at the underside haha.
My setup for them is quite tiny maybe gonna do up a new one and as for water change, i do it every 1-2 days using a syringe with freshwater. So far so good. Even saw them mating but not confirmed since no babies seen yet.

----------


## Danialavr

> By the way Ive heard these crabs are from China


Cool! If you ever find out the species name do share  :Smile:

----------


## imzf

only seaview selling ?  :Sad:

----------


## Danialavr

> only seaview selling ?


So far only spotted these "mini" crabs at seaview but sometimes run out of stock

----------


## saturnz17

Yes agree wif Danialavr...only manage to see it in Seaview...

Sent from my Sony Experia Z using Tapatalk

----------


## saturnz17

My current setup for my 4 mini crabs has no filter therefore gotta do water change every 2 days..however I realise the container does smells quite an unpleasant bit...is it because of leftover food, waste and moreover I cover it...no filter as well..dats why the smell...if so....guess I need to redo again this time with filter...


Sent from my Sony Experia Z using Tapatalk

----------


## Danialavr

Probably from the food and stagnant water. Just do more water changes i guess hahah i'm looking for a small low profile tank to upgrade their home and maybe add another pair so they have more friends lol

----------


## Danialavr

Crab tank UPGRADED! Same scape minus the moss and a larger tank and lights for it.

----------


## TheAquarist

Preeetttyyyyy. Dun mind if I copy your sand placement !

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mookie

> Crab tank UPGRADED! Same scape minus the moss and a larger tank and lights for it.


Nice tank bro! Where you get that tank from?

----------


## Mookie

Any plans how you going to do water change?

----------


## Danialavr

> Preeetttyyyyy. Dun mind if I copy your sand placement !
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Tapatalk


It would be an honour to be copied hahah

----------


## Danialavr

> Nice tank bro! Where you get that tank from?


The tank is actually an acrylic tissue box from Muji haha. And as for water change, i use a syringe and draw up needle to suck up the water.

----------


## Danialavr

Added 2 more pairs of these crabs! Total of 6 now. Hope they dont fight or get territorial haha

----------


## Danialavr

And heres a pic of one feeding on frozen brine shrimp.

----------


## TheAquarist

Such simple set up 

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Tapatalk

----------


## seudzar

Danialavr, when and where did you get the another pair?

----------


## Danialavr

> Danialavr, when and where did you get the another pair?


This afternoon at seaview. Still have a lot when i was there at 4pm

----------


## seudzar

Thanks Danialvr!


Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk

----------


## saturnz17

Sad to say one of my 4 mini crabs died 2 days ago...duno why..think will be going down to get 1 pair more...
have also upgraded their tank... will post some pix soon...

----------


## seudzar

Went and get 3 pairs, hahahaha

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk

----------


## TheAquarist

This micro crabs require place to dig ?

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Tapatalk

----------


## Danialavr

> Sad to say one of my 4 mini crabs died 2 days ago...duno why..think will be going down to get 1 pair more...
> have also upgraded their tank... will post some pix soon...


Get more man hahaha and I would love to see other crab setups so please share! :Grin:

----------


## Danialavr

> Went and get 3 pairs, hahahaha
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk


Nice! I noticed they show themselves more often when there are more of them.

----------


## Danialavr

> This micro crabs require place to dig ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Tapatalk


I guess so, at first I thought they only dig a bit to hide under rocks, but I noticed some are actually buried under the sand with only their eyes out.

----------


## TheAquarist

Ohh... They are in freshwater right ?



Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Tapatalk

----------


## Danialavr

> Ohh... They are in freshwater right ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Tapatalk


Yup, I used DI water for my crab setup. Interesting creatures to observe lol. Buy it! Before they go out of stock haha

----------


## TheAquarist

Hehe I'm all the way at the east side of singapore tho 😅. 

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Tapatalk

----------


## Danialavr

> Hehe I'm all the way at the east side of singapore tho 😅. 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Tapatalk


Haha not a good enough reason! Get it before they run out of stock lol

----------


## seudzar

They are so cute and interesting

----------


## AQU

if totally submerged with air pump will that be ok for them?

----------


## Danialavr

> if totally submerged with air pump will that be ok for them?


I havnt tried that personally so i wouldnt know. And i dont wanna risk their lives :O

----------

